# Rochester, MI - Selling Truck with Plow and Salter



## Sharbel (Oct 21, 2019)

Chevy 2001 Silverado 2500HD with a 8.6 foot western v-plow with mount and controller. As well as a $2,000 salter included. All functions work and the truck runs amazing. Only full-synthetic mobil 1 oil has been put in this truck, and never missed an oil change. Truck has 150,000 miles and could last another 150,000,-200,000 miles. This truck is a beast. Brand new brake lines, new tires, spare tire included. Brand new battery, new radiator, new shocks. Most of this truck has been upgraded or replaced. 
Looking for $14,500. Price is up to negotiation. 248-342-1139
Plow and Salter are basically brand new. Used for 1 year to do a small lot.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

what motor?


----------



## Sharbel (Oct 21, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> what motor?





Philbilly2 said:


> what motor?


6.0L V8, all the common issues with the 6.0L V8, I've replaced all the issues and fixed them.


----------



## crazedtodo (Nov 22, 2018)

Interested text me 913-515-9377


----------



## Sharbel (Oct 21, 2019)

Sold to the man above


----------

